# glock 27 ankle holster



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience wearing a glock 27 in an ankle holster?

I have read in some articles that some feel it is too thick and heavy.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Has anyone had any experience wearing a glock 27 in an ankle holster?
> 
> I have read in some articles that some feel it is too thick and heavy.


I wore a Glock 27 in a Galco Ankle holster for several years. I now wear a J frame on my ankle as the Glock is not authorized. The J frame is more comfortable but the Glock was fine.


----------

